# IE6 & ActiveX



## david.ka (23 Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein kleines Problem.
ich benutze ActiveX Controls im Internet Explorer. da kommt dann immer dieser gelbe sicherheitsrahmen ganz oben. dann muss ich bestätigen dass ich die Controls zulassen will.
kann man diesen gelben rahmen da irgendwie deaktivieren?

freue mich auf Antworten,

Grüße,

David


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Februar 2007)

Extras \  Internetoptionen... \ Sicherheit
und dann auf das Scheunentor


----------



## afk (23 Februar 2007)

*Oder die sicher( teur)e Lösung ...*



Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Extras \  Internetoptionen... \ Sicherheit
> und dann auf das Scheunentor


Falls das nicht erlaubt oder gewünscht ist, dann hilft nur noch das Signieren der ActiveXe mit einem Zertifikat, z.B. von VeriSign oder Thawte, kostet aber eine jährliche Gebühr, und die ist nicht gerade knapp bemessen ... :sb6:


Gruß Axel


----------

